# For the greater good! Tau project



## kaboot (Jan 4, 2012)

After a year and a bit of collecting Tau models, I've finally acquired most of the models I wanted. My first objective was not to collect models based on an army list (like previous armies), but to collect the models I liked, and figure out the list later on. 

I almost sold off what I had back when the new Tau stuff came out. I cant say I was very stoked of most of the new stuff, but I'm glad I kept at it, because most of the new stuff really grew on me. That being said, some things will NEVER be part of this army ha ha *shakes fist at sunshark bomber*

It's taken me a long time to get this army to the point it's at, and painting will probably take just as long. As much as I want to paint them, I have to wait and save up for an airbrush. But in the meantime, I leave you pics of my cadre.

Paint scheme I am planning is either a 3 tone tiger stripe camo, or 3 tone "futuristic" camo influenced by this riptide. I'm not sure which one yet, and if you have any suggestions on camo style paintjobs, I would love to hear them

*one possible paint scheme* *and I should note, this riptide is not my work*




Now on to my army. Sorry about the low light, and bad camera, when I get them painted, ill use a good one with good lighting, but for now, its grey plastic.













Slightly modified the pose, I really wish they made the commander more like the XV8 suits, or even more modular


The original pose works well for this one I think 







And a tedious amount of drones left to build... uggg



I still have tons of works left to do to get them paint ready (file down all the mould lines, greenstuff all the gaps in the tanks because the pieces don't fit very well together) So it might take a while before my next post

I'll update as soon as there is progress made

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Thats a tall order there lots of minis! thats quite amazing!


























Theres a few pixel camouflage which is quite digital influence and futuristic. I think it would best to almost have a go on photoshop or paint even and have an experiment cos you can make your own and it will be totally unique. Can't wait to see this plog really going! Good luck!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Impressive number of models. Looking forward to seeing them with some paint on them.


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

Seems nice. The riptide, I like very much.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

That is a lot of plastic! Can't wait to see it all painted.


----------



## Hydraulix (May 5, 2013)

For the Greater Good!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Really digging that riptide, excellent work!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That riptide is stunning. The camo actually looks like it's a dipped pattern. I can only imagine how time consuming it was. Well done, +rep. 

Also, I can't believe that of all the views this thread has I'm the first one to give you some rep. Something wrong with that.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> That riptide is stunning. The camo actually looks like it's a dipped pattern. I can only imagine how time consuming it was. Well done, +rep.
> 
> Also, I can't believe that of all the views this thread has I'm the first one to give you some rep. Something wrong with that.


Agreed, +Rep.


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Good luck with that amount of plastics! 

But I'm confused, you didn't paint the riptide right? Or was it a test model?


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

I think you should think of some fluff! In which enviroment do they operate? Or on plains the futuristic and stripes if you see them fighting in forests. 

Great force by the way!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> That riptide is stunning. The camo actually looks like it's a dipped pattern. I can only imagine how time consuming it was. Well done, +rep.
> 
> Also, I can't believe that of all the views this thread has I'm the first one to give you some rep. Something wrong with that.





imm0rtal reaper said:


> Agreed, +Rep. I'm also going to pop that riptide on the facebook page with a link back if that's OK with you?





Matcap said:


> Good luck with that amount of plastics!
> 
> But I'm confused, you didn't paint the riptide right? Or was it a test model?





kaboot said:


> *one possible paint scheme* **and I should note, this riptide is not my work**



Looking forwards to seeing where you go with your paint scheme, i think with that level of detail you are definately going to be looking at masking fluid/tape and an airbrush. I think a desert scheme would look great.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Ooops. It pays to look at more than the pretty pictures.:blush:


----------



## kaboot (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for all the interest! It's definitely going to light a fire under my bum and get me painting.

I don't deserve the rep though, as it is not my model. I should have stated it more clearly. It is one possible direction I might take


I sill have to make up fluff for the army, and Ill post that too along with painted pics.


----------

